# Indiana 2013 - 2014



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Let's get this started!!! It's just around the corner and will be here before we all know it.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in. Just prepping. Waiting for an awesome snow season. I say this every year sooner or later I'll be right. Snow dancing will commence 11/1/13.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

I know its early but everything I've read says good season to come. We will see. Shelbyville here.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Checking in.....it better be a good year! Just purchased a one ton dump to add to our collection.


----------



## StrokerTurbo7.3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Checking in from Richmond. I know it's coming up soon but we are still mowing and landscaping. Lol


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Forecasts say it should be good, but as well all know... it is still very early. I myself am hoping it is good. Have double the work and looking at buying another truck.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like we.may get to plow on friday. I sense a pretty good bust potential for indy metro and points north. well south of marion co. seems to be in the crosshairs for a good bit of snow. for the latest indy weather check out bamchase.net and wishtv weather blog. these two always put out the latest info


----------



## StrokerTurbo7.3 (Sep 16, 2010)

If your on Facebook I like to follow Indiana Weather Online.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

We may get to plow on Sunday but that's all subject to change


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

12-6-13 indy got 4"
12-14-13 indy got 3"
1-2-14 indy got 5"
1-6-14 indy got 12"
1-16-14 indy got 2"
1-18-14 indy got 2.5"
1-21-14 indy got 2"
1-25-14 indy got 1.8"
I hope to much much more lol


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Bamchase.net .... Looking real promising for a big storm next week!!


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

How's it going, guys? I've been looking over the site for a while now just figured I'd post. Even though the season is almost over. It seems like most of you guys are from the Indy area.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Slate;1754261 said:


> How's it going, guys? I've been looking over the site for a while now just figured I'd post. Even though the season is almost over. It seems like most of you guys are from the Indy area.


Welcome. Btw, those of us that live by the big lake should be able to get at least a couple of events more before all is said & done.payup


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

I live in lafayette. I have a friend in Michigan city who asked for my help, but sadly my plow was down. I take it you're in nwi


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Slate;1754263 said:


> I live in lafayette. I have a friend in Michigan city who asked for my help, but sadly my plow was down. I take it you're in nwi


Yes, I'm in NWI. Too bad you weren't able to come up. We pushed a lot of snowThumbs Up


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

We had the snowiest Jan on record in Fort Wayne and our around 5" from the snowiest winter on record. I'll take it! Lets break the record!!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I sure hope that here in Indy we get a few more 2"+ events. I'd like to make some more LAKE money


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

I've only been plowing for family and friends, but I would love some more 3-6" or 10" storms. I like plowing and been thinking of trying to build a customer base to get some side money.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Slate;1755648 said:


> I've only been plowing for family and friends, but I would love some more 3-6" or 10" storms. I like plowing and been thinking of trying to build a customer base to get some side money.


How long have you been plowing? What kind of plow do you have?


----------



## powerhouse135 (Jan 23, 2013)

It just dawned on me my name on here should be powderhouse instead of powerhouse... Ohhh well! I read alot of posts on here but don't post much myself. I'll start posting more cuz I'm pretty funny! Me and my equipment stay up in Schererville, IN.


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

Meezer;1755973 said:


> How long have you been plowing? What kind of plow do you have?


With a truck. A year. Atv a few years now.

I have a western mvp plus


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

powerhouse135;1756094 said:


> It just dawned on me my name on here should be powderhouse instead of powerhouse... Ohhh well! I read alot of posts on here but don't post much myself. I'll start posting more cuz I'm pretty funny! Me and my equipment stay up in Schererville, IN.


Welcome:salute:


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Slate;1756314 said:


> With a truck. A year. Atv a few years now.
> 
> I have a western mvp plus


Sounds good. Are you ready for the next storm?


----------



## powerhouse135 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you! Are there two Indiana or Chi nwi forums? I'm confused!


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

powerhouse135;1756671 said:


> Thank you! Are there two Indiana or Chi nwi forums? I'm confused!


This is the Indiana forum.

There is also a Chicagoland & NWI forum.


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

Meezer;1756560 said:


> Sounds good. Are you ready for the next storm?


Hopefully, but I don't think lafayette will get more than 3-6" the entire weekend.

That and I made a thread in the western plow section about my driver side ram is leaking fluid. It works for now, but I have to add fluid and the left wing is a little slow to move in and out.


----------



## noplower (Oct 17, 2007)

powerhouse135;1756094 said:


> It just dawned on me my name on here should be powderhouse instead of powerhouse... Ohhh well! I read alot of posts on here but don't post much myself. I'll start posting more cuz I'm pretty funny! Me and my equipment stay up in Schererville, IN.


Is all your work in schererville ?


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

That was fun. I'll take another 6" storm pleasepayuppayup


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

Meezer;1763373 said:


> That was fun. I'll take another 6" storm pleasepayuppayup


I'll be happy with another 10" storm and blizzard conditions. That way I can plow a lot of snow and no one else is on the road.


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

So Friday through monday Lafayette is looking at 6-10". I hope we get the 10" portion. 

2 rounds first round 1-3" then some blowing and then the second round of snow is coming through.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, it looks very promising here as well. Hopefully we'll get a foot or so before all is done, cha-ching!payup


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

Meezer;1772964 said:


> Yeah, it looks very promising here as well. Hopefully we'll get a foot or so before all is done, cha-ching!payup


I guess cha-ching just goes for one of us. I only get do family and friends lol


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Slate;1772972 said:


> I guess cha-ching just goes for one of us. I only get do family and friends lol


Same here but is sure makes me feel good that I was able to do something constructive for others.


----------



## CrazyIrish7 (Feb 28, 2014)

*anyone have sub work in indy???*

Hi we are a new company this year. we are looking for more work we have an f-250 super-duty, 2 heavy-duty blowers, 1 smaller blower, shovels, spreaders, ect. I can offer 3 men as well. We also have insurance. 2 mil


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Are they calling for any snow in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

They are calling for snow for all of indiana.


----------



## CrazyIrish7 (Feb 28, 2014)

yes sunday is supposed to be nasty


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

CrazyIrish7;1775031 said:


> yes sunday is supposed to be nasty


I'm only 40 minutes north of you. It always makes me mad when the largest part of the storms go north or south of us here in Lafayette. And they always seem to do just that.


----------



## CrazyIrish7 (Feb 28, 2014)

we have got hammered pretty bad this year like direct hit everytime lol. hence why I am looking to sub off of someone. I have got screwed out of a lot of money this year from larger companys. so if you know someone down here it would help. had to drop two of my large accounts because of money, but still want to work. and will be out the whole storm everytime.


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

CrazyIrish7;1775036 said:


> we have got hammered pretty bad this year like direct hit everytime lol. hence why I am looking to sub off of someone. I have got screwed out of a lot of money this year from larger companys. so if you know someone down here it would help. had to drop two of my large accounts because of money, but still want to work. and will be out the whole storm everytime.


If I know someone down there for what? To help plow? Or for more work?

We are usually right on the edge of where the heaviest falls. Like right now. One site is saying 8-12 from around seymour to lafayette. Well I'm on the line in lafayette lol.


----------



## CrazyIrish7 (Feb 28, 2014)

yes someone who needs help. I need more work lol. I am 25 mins from Anderson 25 min from indy and looks like we will get hit hard to. I would even come up there if there was enough work.


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

This is my first year plowing. I'm still trying to get contacts outside of family and friends to transition into some paying jobs.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh what a nice birthday present:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot

Cha-ching!payup


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

We didn't get crap for snow. I think we get 3" with the first storm. The crappy high pressure pushed our big wave of snow completely south.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

You guys ready to do some plowing??Thumbs Up


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

It's definitely on the way, May have an over achieving clipper overnight, wish I could find a couple of extra shovelers to tag along with us tonight, if any of you guys know of anyone in Indianapolis willing to ride along tonight let me know asap!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

indplstim;1919690 said:


> It's definitely on the way, May have an over achieving clipper overnight, wish I could find a couple of extra shovelers to tag along with us tonight, if any of you guys know of anyone in Indianapolis willing to ride along tonight let me know asap!


I need another snowblower / shoveler in ft Wayne. Never had so many non answered calls! You'd think it was NYE or Super Bowl... POS employees...


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

horizon jay;1919826 said:


> I need another snowblower / shoveler in ft Wayne. Never had so many non answered calls! You'd think it was NYE or Super Bowl... POS employees...


 Same sh!t, different day. The enduring struggle.


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone know anyone in the lafayette area looking for some extra help for bigger storms?


----------



## 93chevy (Oct 26, 2014)

*Peru, Indiana*



Meezer;1919655 said:


> You guys ready to do some plowing??Thumbs Up


so far I am ready, my rusted bucket of a truck, has a great power train, so I am ready fro what comes my way


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of snow coming our waypayup


----------



## Slate (Feb 3, 2014)

Finally...


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Sayin we are in the 90% confidence corridor along highway 30. 7-12". And they are leanin towards the higher #. Bring on the snow!!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

horizon jay;1944273 said:


> Sayin we are in the 90% confidence corridor along highway 30. 7-12". And they are leanin towards the higher #. Bring on the snow!!


Here in Indianapolis, we May get a cold rain with 2 inches of slush on the backside, or it could snow 6+ inches. Same story different day.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

horizon jay;1919826 said:


> I need another snowblower / shoveler in ft Wayne. Never had so many non answered calls! You'd think it was NYE or Super Bowl... POS employees...


Just read my last post with **** help not showing up. Now it IS on the Super Bowl lol. Oh well, I will take it. payup


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Up here we're looking at 12" - 14"payup


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Meezer;1944809 said:


> Up here we're looking at 12" - 14"payup


I just heard 9-15". In ft Wayne . . Let's go snow! Gonna Keep the trucks movin and bank up sum COLD cash!! Good luck everyone. Stay safe!!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Had a random walk up to me in the plow truck asking if we need help. I said depends on if everyone shows up! He said take my # and give me a call, I'm down to work. I think I'm gonna use him regardless! Gotta love the go getters!!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Since we didn't get any snow here on Sunday I took 3 trucks up to Flint MI. Plowed 32hrs non stop. It was a good trip.


----------

